# The hack to get Series 1s controlling digital converter boxes?



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Not being a computer genius by any means, I never tried the hack to get my Series 1 controlling a converter box.

I just used the "set for satellite and delete all channels but OTAs" method. Works well enough, even if I can't tune the sub channels thru the TiVo.

Thing is, another Series 1 user is now looking for the hack and I've poked around a bit but have NO idea where the thread is.

Does anyone remember any key words I can use on a search, or maybe even have the URL?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Here's one site.

http://www.gratisoft.us/tivo/dtv.html


----------

